# Duvalia caespitosa, a triumph of evolution



## TimV (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm home for lunch, and noticed this blooming today. You can see the color and shape of the flower isn't something that stands out. Pollinators are attracted to the little purple frilly things you see hanging from the petals. The slightest breeze and they jingle, reflecting sunlight back as a metallic purple, the same sort of color that the insect that pollinates it wears. So, the bug flies overhead, notices what it thinks are lots of it's own kind feasting on something, lands and accidentally pollinates the flower, getting nothing in return. One can easily see how the insect, through natural selection, would continue expending all that energy for aeons, especially evolving together with the plant as was the case.


----------



## Zenas (Sep 10, 2010)

You have the strangest plants.


----------



## lynnie (Sep 10, 2010)

Ha. Irreducible complexity wins again.


----------

